# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Keelpijn aan één kant, maak me zorgen!

## feeks

Hallo,
sinds een paar weken heb ik keelpijn, de afgelopen week echter maar aan één kant.
Mijn amandelen zijn geknipt toen ik klein was, maar het 'restje' aan de rechterkant is erg gezwollen en pijnlijk. Mijn huig is wel een beetje geïrriteerd maar niet echt rood en het is echt alleen de 'amandel' die zeer doet.
Vooral bij het slikken, maar verder geen last van heesheid of koorts.
De lymfeklier in mijn hals is rechts ook dik en doet sinds vandaag pijn.
Sinds mijn vader aan kanker is overleden, maak ik me nu druk dat het (non)hodgkin is... Links nergens last van en dat vind ik vreemd.
Dus vandaag naar de huisarts geweest, die na een kort kijkje in de keel alleen zei dat ik me geen zorgen moest maken.
Moest vanzelf overgaan, maar ik heb t idee dat het in de afgelopen week niet erger, maar zeker ook niet beter is geworden.
Hij vroeg me wel of andere lymfeklieren gezwollen waren, maar aangezien ik daar niet dagelijks aan voel, heb ik geen idee!
Wel al een tijdje last van rare pijntjes midden op mijn borst en in mijn onderbuik vlakbij mijn liezen.
Heeft iemand ervaring met langdurige last van een (geknipte) amandel?
Ik lees namelijk overal dat een amandel- of keelontsteking na 7 dagen over moet zijn en dit is na 7 dagen nog hetzelfde.
Hopelijk kan iemand me verder helpen??
alvast bedankt!

----------


## Sefi

> Hallo,
> De lymfeklier in mijn hals is rechts ook dik en doet sinds vandaag pijn.
> Hopelijk kan iemand me verder helpen??
> alvast bedankt!


Weet je zeker dat het je lymfeklier is? Is het niet een opgezette spier misschien? Die kan namelijk ook pijn uitstralen naar de keel.

----------


## fanthagiro

Ik heb nu al een aantal weken keelpijn aan 1 kant van mijn keel, netzo als jij maak ik mij er wel een beetje druk om, mijn tante en opa hadden keelkanker. Volgens mijn huisarts gaan er een heleboel virussen in de rondte op dit moment die de keelpijn kunnen veroorzaken, en het wordt nu wel minder erg (na 6 weken) 
dus hopenlijk voor jou duurt het minder lang..
groetjes
fantha

----------


## omafia

> Hallo,
> sinds een paar weken heb ik keelpijn, de afgelopen week echter maar aan één kant.
> Mijn amandelen zijn geknipt toen ik klein was, maar het 'restje' aan de rechterkant is erg gezwollen en pijnlijk. Mijn huig is wel een beetje geïrriteerd maar niet echt rood en het is echt alleen de 'amandel' die zeer doet.
> Vooral bij het slikken, maar verder geen last van heesheid of koorts.
> De lymfeklier in mijn hals is rechts ook dik en doet sinds vandaag pijn.
> Sinds mijn vader aan kanker is overleden, maak ik me nu druk dat het (non)hodgkin is... Links nergens last van en dat vind ik vreemd.
> Dus vandaag naar de huisarts geweest, die na een kort kijkje in de keel alleen zei dat ik me geen zorgen moest maken.
> Moest vanzelf overgaan, maar ik heb t idee dat het in de afgelopen week niet erger, maar zeker ook niet beter is geworden.
> Hij vroeg me wel of andere lymfeklieren gezwollen waren, maar aangezien ik daar niet dagelijks aan voel, heb ik geen idee!
> ...


Het is beter terug te gaan naar de huisarts, en gewoon uit te leggen dat je je bezorgd maak, omdat het maar niet weg ga, ik zou er niet mee blijven lopen

----------


## medicijnvrouwtje

Inderdaad. En ook als je amandelen geknipt zijn, kun je trouwens nog last houden van een keelontsteking.

----------

